# Fractional Sailing in NYC or Northern NJ



## Jimmy-D (Jun 30, 2012)

I just finished my first full season of sailing and am already considering what to do next year. I was thinking of joining a fractional club. Does anyone have experience with any fractional clubs in NYC or northern NJ; good or bad. I contacted Sailtime several times and no one ever got back to me? This concerns me a little bit.


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wait 4-6 weeks, a well funded group will be creating something exciting in the area - can't say more


----------



## Jimmy-D (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmmm, you've piqued my interest, can you tell me any key terms I should Google in 4-6 weeks?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Call up the sailtime people in Port Washington or another nearby location they operate out of (there are a few). 
I'm not sure if the sailtime outfit that was at the Chelsea Piers is still up and running. Their own people could tell you though.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

A new outfit is NYC is starting in the Spring of 2013. Here is the weblink

Sailors NYC | Sailing is everyting!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

True North Sailing School in Jersey City, has a club sailing program on J-24's.

It's membership based rather than ownership. Basically, their boats are used for teaching in the mornings and then are available to their club members in the afternoons. Weekdays and Weekends included. If you want to bring non-member guests there's a daily fee. I thought it was a pretty good deal for someone who wanted to sail but didn't want to own a boat. I have a boat, so I'm not a member, but I've met some of them. Nice folks. They also arrange a flotilla in the BVI in the off season. You can look them up online.


----------

